# تصميم جدار استنادي



## ابوهنادي (15 فبراير 2009)

ارجوا من جميع الاخوة المهندسين كلا يدلي برأية حول ( تصميم الجدار الاستنادي ) 
متى ندرك اننا بحاجة لعمل سور من الجدار الاستنادي ؟ 
ماهو فرق المنسوب المطلوب لذلك ؟ 
ماهي خطوات تصميم الجدار الاستنادي ؟ 
اذا كان الجدار طويل اكثر من 50م هل يعمل فاصل تمدد بالجدار الاستنادي ؟ وهل لابد ان يكون منسوب واحد ؟ 
ارجوا ان لاتبخلوا علينا بأي معلومة تفيد وتنفع عسى الله ان ينفع بعلمكم ويحفظكم .


----------



## رياح الزبيدي (15 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم ابو هنادي فواصل التمدد تكون كل 25 م


----------



## eng.amani (15 فبراير 2009)

الجدار الاستنادي 
الهدف منه مقاومة الاحمال الافقية القادمة من ضغط التربة 
وبالتالي يستخدم في حال وجود فارق كبير في المنسوب بين منطقتين يخشى ان تنهار ذات المنسوب الاعلى 
ويستخدم في حال انشاء القبو الذي يردم حوله بالتربة التي تضغط على الجدار 
عند تصميمه يجب ان يكون امنا من ناحية 
الانزلاق - الدوران - تحمل التربة لوزنه - من ناحية قوة القص العميقة في التربة


----------



## ابوهنادي (15 فبراير 2009)

شكرا للزملاء المهندسين على المشاركة ...
اتمنى ان تزودوني بمبادئ واساسيات التصميم الانشائي للجدار الاستنادي ..ولكم من جزيل الشكر


----------



## rwmam (15 فبراير 2009)

ابوهنادي قال:


> ارجوا من جميع الاخوة المهندسين كلا يدلي برأية حول ( تصميم الجدار الاستنادي )
> متى ندرك اننا بحاجة لعمل سور من الجدار الاستنادي ؟
> ماهو فرق المنسوب المطلوب لذلك ؟
> ماهي خطوات تصميم الجدار الاستنادي ؟
> ...


 
السلام عليكم 
ان الجدران الاستناديه بعضها غير اقتصادي وهو الذي يعتمد على وزن الجدار نفسه لمقاومة الدفع ويكون بكتله كونكريتي ضخمه تكون بدون اساس او قاعده تحتها ويكون ضغط التربه الخلفي مباشر عليها من الخلف
وبعضها الاخر يصمم بحيث تكون له قاعده بمقطع بحيث تبرز لمسافه عن الجدار من الخلف اي من جهة التربه وبذلك يكون عليها اي على الجزء الخلفي البارز عن عمودية الجدار وزن التربه التي فوقه وهو يساعد في ثبات الجدار وعدم انقلابه
وكلا النوعين معرضين للانزلاق والانقلاب وهناك نظرية رانكين وكولومب لاحتساب الضغط الجانبي 
يجب توفر النقاط التاليه في التصميم
1 بالنسبه للانزلاق يجب ان يكون عامل الامان ضد الانزلاق لا يقل عن 1.5
ويحدث الانزلاق اذا كان اجهاد القص على طول سطح الانزلاق مساويا لمقاومة القص
بالنسبه للانقلاب قد يحدث دوران اذا كانت التربه التي تسلط الدفع على الجدار بشكل مائل باتجاه الاعلى يعني مثل جدار الذي ينشا على الطرق الجبليه حيث احدى جهتيه هي الشارع والاخرى الخلفيه 
ان الخطوه الاولى في تصميم الجدار الساند هي تحديد القوى المؤثره عليه ومنها يمكن الحصول على مقدار القوه الافقيه والعموديه التي تؤثر عليه ولضمان عدم حصول شد بين القاعده للجدار والتربه على عرض القاعده يجب ان تكون محصلة القوى ضمن الثلث الوسطي للقاعده اي ان الاختلاف المركزي للمحصله لايزيد على عرض القاعده التي تحمل الجدار
ومن المفضل عدم استعمال الطين كتراب للردم لانه يحصل فيه انتفاخ او تقلص بتغير الطقس وهذا الانتفاخ يسبب ضغط اضافي على الجدار واما التقلص فانه يسبب التشققات 
وينصح بوضع طبقه من الحصى الخشن خلف الجدار الساند لمنع تكون ضغط عالي للماء الذي قد يتجمع خلف الجدار ولذا هناك فتحات في الجدار وعلى مسافات معينه لخروج الماء وضمان عدم تجمعه 
والسلام


----------



## rwmam (15 فبراير 2009)

متى ندرك اننا بحاجة لعمل سور من الجدار الاستنادي ؟
عندما يكون هناك تربه خلف الجدار تتسبب في ضغط جانبي قد يؤدي الى انزلاقه او انقلابه
ماهو فرق المنسوب المطلوب لذلك ؟
عندما يكون الفرق يؤدي الى ضغط قد يدفع الجدار وعليه عن طريق حساب مقدار الدفع الذي يسببه التراب ومقارنته مع وزن الجدار مع ضمان عدم زيادة التراب الخلفي بمرور الزمن كما يحصل في الطرق الجبليه
اذا كان الجدار طويل اكثر من 50م هل يعمل فاصل تمدد بالجدار الاستنادي ؟ وهل لابد ان يكون منسوب واحد ؟
نعم توجد مفاصل وليس شرطا ان يكون الجدار بمنسوب واحد 
ارجو ان تكون هذه المعلومات قد افادت الجميع 
ولاتنسوا الدعاء بالرحمه لامي ولابي
والسلام


----------



## eng.amani (15 فبراير 2009)

تصميم الجدار 

1- اختيار النوع الذي نريده اذ يوجد نوع Gravity واخر Cantilever
2- بناء على النوع الذي اخترته توجد ابعاد وضعها الكود يفترض ان تكون ابعاد الجدار قريبة منها 
3 - حساب جميع القوى الاسية التي من شانها دعم الجدار وتثبيته ومنها وزنه طبعا
4 - حساب القوى الافقية التي من شانها ازاحة الجدار او دورانه
5 - حساب العزم الناتج عن كل قوة كما سبق باخذ نقطه عند القاعدة وحساب الذراع للقوة 
6 - تطبيق قوانين التاكد من سلامة الجدار 
sliding test
overturning test
bearing cabacity test

متى ماتم التاكد ان الجدار امن كان التصميم ناجح 

هل تتواجد لديك القوانين او اكتبها ؟؟​


----------



## anass81 (15 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم

هذه ملف مفيد لك في تصميم الجدران الاستنادية


----------



## ابوهنادي (15 فبراير 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء ..( anass81.( rwmam ) ( eng.amani
شكراً على تفاعلكم معنا في هذا الموضوع ... والله كل ردودكم اضافة لدي الكثير .. اتمنى الفائده للجميع من هذا الموضوع ومن هذه الاجابات .
اتمنى من الجميع الاطلاع على الملف المرفق للاخ ( anass81 ) . ملف ملئ بالمعلومات وكفيل بإجابة معظم التسائلات بموضوع الجدران الاستنادية ، اكرر شكري الجزيل للجميع واتمنى اضافة كل مافية فائدة 
والله يحفظكم ويرعاكم .


----------



## سامر عطار (22 فبراير 2009)

عليك باستخدام برنامج بروكون فهو سيشفي صدرك ويرد على تساؤلاتك


----------



## anass81 (22 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم

هذا رابط لمجموعة من الملفات المتعلقة بالجدران الاستنادية

http://www.4shared.com/dir/11501292/3e92e366/RETAINING_WALLS.html

وهذا ملف متعلق بحساب الجدران الاستنادية على قوى الزلازل

http://www.4shared.com/file/88247916/6bc6472e/____.html


----------



## eng.amani (22 فبراير 2009)

عندي سؤال ؟؟

هل كل جدار يحجز تربة او مياه خلفه هو استنادي ؟؟
بمعنى اخر هناك جدران مسلحة تكون جزءا من خزان او منزل ولها قاعدتها اي لانحتاج اللجوء الى اششكال الجدران الاستنادية المعروفة ذات الذراع وذات الوزن 
فهل التصميم واحد ؟؟


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (22 فبراير 2009)

*تصميم الجدار الاستنادي*

زميلاتي زملائي الاكارم :
بالنسبة لتصميم الجدار الأستنادي علينا أولاً معرفة وظيفة هذا الجدار و ما هي الحملات المتوقعة عليه 
نذكر هنا امثلة على ذلك فإذا كان لدينا جدار استنادي عليه جدار من الخرسانة المسبقة الصنع أو مصبوبة بالمكان و هذا الجدار قد يمر بجانبه حافلات عندئذ الحملات هي كما يلي:
1- الحملات الأفقية 
1-1 هي الحمولات الناتجة عن الرياح و التي تؤثر على قمة الجدار الاستنادي 
1-2 حمولات أفقية نتيجة التربة التي تحجزها خلفها 
1-3 حمولات أفقية ناتجة عن أثر الحمولات الشاقولية للعجلات 
2- الحمولات الشاقولية 
2-1 وزن الجدران ( خرسانة مسبقة الصنع أو جدار بلك او مصبوب بالمكان ) 
2-2 وزن الجدار الاستنادي 
2-3 وزن قاعدة الجدار
2-4 وزن العجلات فوق القاعدة وهنا يجب دراسة تأثير العجلات إذا كانت تؤثر على القاعدة إو إذا كانت على حافة القاعدة في هذه الحالة يؤخذ التأثير الأفقي و يهمل الشاقولي 
3- يحدد مراكز ثقل الحملات السابقة 
4-تحسب العزوم المؤثرة على الجدار وذلك لتصميم مقطع الجدار
5- تحسب العزوم عند قاعدة الجدار (طرفها) لتحديد عزوم الأنقلاب و العزوم المقاومة 
إذا كانت العزوم المقاومة > 1.5 من عزوم الانقلاب إذا أمين تجاه الانقلاب 
6- تضرب القوة الشاقولية بعامل الاحتكاك و يجب ان تكون > من القوة الأفقية بمرة ونصف عندئذ الجدار أمن ضد الامزلاق 
7- بعد تحقيق الانقلاب و الانزلاق تدقق الاجهادات أسفل قاعدة الجدار و يسلح بعد ذلك الجدار 
و بهذا يكون التصميم كامل 
نرجو الافادة للجميع ولكم تحياتي 
م.عبد الحكيم أبو الأفكار

و


----------



## عمرو فرحات الزهار (21 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عمرو فرحات الزهار (21 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عمرو فرحات الزهار (21 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عمرو فرحات الزهار (21 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## habeb1988 (11 مارس 2010)

انا في مشروع التخرج وعندي مشكله صغيره مع حساب التليح لحائط خرساني 
ياريت لو حد يشرح طريقه حساب التسليح بالكود المصري

وشكرا علي الموضوع والردود


----------



## karimco (17 مارس 2010)

مشكورجدا وشكر للزميل المشرف Anass81


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (17 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
اليك اخي الكريم هذه الملفات لتصميم الجدران الساندة و التي قد قمت بتحميلها انا من خلال منتدانا الكريم ما عليك الا ان تدرس الملف ال pdf و الذي ارفقه الزميل ثم تفتح تلك الملفات و تري ايها اصلح مع حالة الحائط السند لديك مع مراعاة الكود الذي تعمل به


----------



## نادرسليمان (23 مارس 2010)

جزاكم اله خيراً 
لكن هل هناك برنامج إكسل للحساب كي يكتمل معروفكم


----------



## engwaleedfarag1984 (12 يونيو 2010)

والله انتم انقذتونى جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## jirar (12 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## taha.civil (6 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا اخواني


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لكل الاخوة الذين رفدوا المشاركة و الموضوع بالمعلومات المفيد عن الجدران الاستنادية جعلها الله لهم في موازين حسناتهم


----------



## zozofath (9 أكتوبر 2010)

انا انصح باستخداك الشيت بايل


----------



## khalid843 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## رائف (6 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## rorololo (21 ديسمبر 2010)

للاسف ما عندي pdf ugn على جهازي :-(


----------



## سكاماكا (17 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالرؤوف حويج (6 فبراير 2011)

اريد كتب في تصميم مختلف الاجزاء الخرسانية بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mouskamal (6 فبراير 2011)

اخى العزيز 
يجب الاخذ فى الاعتبار نوع retaining structure و تكلفة حيث ان كلما زاد العمق و كنت متمسك باستخدام ال retaining wall بنوعيه gravity or cantilever زادت تكلفة فيمكن اللجوء الى انواع اخرى من ال retaining structures مثل spw او ال braced cuts حسب نوع و عمق المنشاء المراد تصميمه


----------



## hadihadi (21 فبراير 2011)

شكراا جزيلا على الموضوع وياريت كل المواضيع مترجمة للعربية


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (21 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## بارزان (22 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (22 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (22 فبراير 2011)

تسلم ايدك والله


----------



## ودالبخيت (20 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووورين وربنا يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## عبدالله قواريق (5 أكتوبر 2011)

هل لو زرعنا اشجار سرو بجانب جدار من جهة الطمم العالي (القوة الضاغطة) يساعد ذلك الجدار على التحمل من باب ان الاشجار تمنع انجراف التربة


----------



## المهندس القيصر (13 ديسمبر 2011)

الى znass81 هذا التحليل اين التصميم اي ايجاد الابعاد وحديد التسليح


----------



## anass81 (13 ديسمبر 2011)

المهندس القيصر قال:


> الى znass81 هذا التحليل اين التصميم اي ايجاد الابعاد وحديد التسليح



السلام عليكم

التصميم في مشاركة الأخت الكريمة اقرأ وارتقي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=1555502&postcount=20


----------



## كمال1 (13 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي على الكتاب


----------



## albahoot (16 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا​
​​


----------

